# S&w 296



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

I've been looking for a .44 Spec revolver for CCW. I had a Charter 2000, but wasn't happy with it. I just bought a 296 at a pretty reasonable price. From what little I've read, the only problems seem to be it's very light weight and the 200 grain maximum bullet weight recommended by Smith. I'm not real concerned about either - I'm not recoil shy and a 180 to 200 gr .44 bullet is not exactly in the 'mouse gun' category. Do any of you guys have any experience with this model?


----------

